# Gas Grill suggestions



## smokinberto (Mar 2, 2013)

I Need a new gas grill........ The one I presently have is junk. I'm on a budget so I'm really looking for something under $300. I've looked over the offerings at Lowes & I like some of them but really only have experience with the truly low end ones. I like the looks of the cast grates, do they last longer than the porcelin coated ones? what burners are best Help!


----------



## davidhef88 (Mar 2, 2013)

I have had $300 grills and $150 grills. I leave them outside year round COVERED. Have never gotten more than 3 years out of either. Parts start rusting inside and it cost more to replace parts than buy a new one. When I buy one ( I need one this spring ) I look for something with 3 burners, decent size cooking area, built good enough to get my 3 years out of, and cheap enough that I'm not pissed when I have to replace it in 3 years.


----------



## ringtail bbq (Mar 2, 2013)

Hi SmokinBerto... I'm not up to date on what is available but have a couple of recommendations.  Get one with as many burners in your price range ( I prefer vertical).  They will allow you to do more with the grill.  I always put lava rock under the grate and over the flame.  Helps with flare ups.  Be sure and check the thermometer by testing it.   I've found both grates are fine if cleaned and maintained.

Good luck, hope this helps.....JB


----------



## kaveman (Mar 2, 2013)

SAVE UP AND BUY A WEBER!!!! It will be worth it in the long run!!  I currently have 3 weber gassers, one that is close 20 years old and they all work like a charm!!!


----------



## smokinberto (Mar 2, 2013)

I'm looking at a BHG grill available a Walmart.com $258  shipped to the local store, it has stainless steel cooking grates(a plus in my humble opinion) & had good reviews.


----------



## ldrus (Mar 2, 2013)

Go with weber they are a little pricey but you will be able to hand it down to your kids! Look in Craig's list you can get one pretty cheap and cleap it up like new . All parts are replaceable even if its 20 yrs old


----------



## mike5017 (Mar 2, 2013)

I have owned many gas grills in my day and most have been from the big box stores, and lasted only a couple of years. I made a decision 8 years ago and bought a Weber and it looks and works as good as it did the day I bought it. Yea they are a bit more expensive but buy a good cover and keep it on and it will last along time. I now own a Weber Smokey Mountain, a Weber Mini charcoal grill and a Weber mini propane as well. You will not be sorry.


----------



## smokinberto (Mar 3, 2013)

I've been looking at a couple grills one the Better Homes & gardens. It was at Walmart. I liked the fact that it had stainless steel grates. The guy at Lowes said they were tubular steel & would burn through in short order, anybody know anything about that? Now he claims the Master Forge they carry at Lowes with stainless steel grates is better as they're solid grates.

I know get a Weber, I checked out craigslist nada.


----------



## ron forst (Mar 3, 2013)

Dont waste your money on the shiny bells and whistle Brinkmans or any other assorted grills. They lure you in with what appears to be so many wonderful things for such a much lower price than a Weber. From experience I can tell you that you will buy three or more cheap ones in the time that you have a Weber. Sure eventually there are things like grates and flavorizer bars that will need to be replaced on a Weber but I use the hell out of mine and if you keep it coverd it will give you many many years of great grilling. They heat up fast, flare ups are a minimum, they are solid and not wiggly and a hint, when you buy one, spring for the ceramic cast iron grates, (home depot ones come with these) they seer great and last and last and last.


----------



## kathrynn (Mar 3, 2013)

I am also looking at a new gas grill this year.  I despise Charbroil....due to no replacement parts....and will not do that again.  I keep looking at the Weber's....and I am so not a name-brand Girl.  With that being said....Learning so much more with charcoal from here....I may just do a charcoal version of the Webers.  Use the smoker more than the grill.

I appreciate all the information yall are giving here.  Been watching!

Kat


----------



## dward51 (Mar 3, 2013)

Watch craigslist and other similar sites in your area.  You can often find great deals on Weber gas grills there.

I finally got my Weber Summit 670 stainless (their top of the line model) for 33 cents on the dollar from a guy who was moving 5 states away and did not want to pay to ship it (it's very heavy). Had all the options, rotisserie and cover, etc...  Yes, it was more money than you are talking about, but their more modestly priced gas models are often seen in your price range in my area in perfect condition.  You can also find ones in need of repair and Weber has every part still in stock.  It's not unheard of for someone to pick up a Weber needing some TLC for $100 or less and put another $100 and time into restoring it and have what would be a $500 to $700 grill if bought new.  And Weber's are built to last.

As much as I love charcoal and smoking, there is still something to be said for the connivance of a gasser.  Quick and easy to use and they still have their place.  The wife will not use any of my charcoal units, but she will use the gasser when I'm not home in a heartbeat.  And there is a lot you can do, especially with a good quality gasser like the Weber units.

Here is my S670.  It's built like a tank and weighs a ton (no comparison of the quality with the stainless grills you find at big box stores).  The photo does not really do the size of this thing justice.  it's over 6' wide.  All for .30 cents on the dollar and proud of it.













grill1a.jpg



__ dward51
__ Mar 3, 2013


----------



## journey651 (Mar 3, 2013)

I cant find a weber gas smoker, even on the weber web site?  Are you talking charcoal?


----------



## mike5017 (Mar 3, 2013)

No, Weber Smokey Mountain is charcol only, I dont think Weber makes a gas smoker.


----------



## dward51 (Mar 4, 2013)

Weber does not make a smoker other than the two WSM models (both charcoal fueled).

They do make traditional gas grills that have smoke chip chambers built into them (like my S-670).  I took it SmokinBerto was looking for a traditional gas grill from his original post and the initial responses.  Did I misread something?

PS.  I have also used my AMNPS pellet tray with excellent results in the Weber gas grill (the S-670 grill, not the WSM smoker).   The built in Weber pellet tray tends to burn the pellets all at once as it's really made for chips and small chunks of smoke wood.  But if I leave one section of the grill burners unlit and sit the AMNPS tray there, it works just like it would in any other smoker and will burn for hours.  I did some chicken thighs I de-boned the other night and they were excellent.  Slow cooked on indirect to get them smoked and mostly done, then fired up the burners for direct to give them that final outside char flavor.  Mmmmmmmm good.


----------



## jaybone (May 26, 2013)

I like using the AMNTS (tube smoker) in my Weber Genesis gas grill because it rests perfectly between two flavorizer bars.  I generally place it between two bars that are above an unlit burner tube.  I have also used the AMNPS but it is not nearly as stable as an AMNTS resting between two flavorizer bars.  Have done this for cold smoking cheese and hard boiled eggs as well as hot smoking meats.  So, if you get a Weber gas grill and Todd Johnson's A-MAZE-N products AMNTS you have a gas grill and gas smoker in one unit!  Winner, winner, chicken dinner.


----------



## jwiley86 (Mar 12, 2014)

Well, that depends really. Are you looking for the usual size of gas grill? Or if you don't have anything particular in mind, the Coleman RoadTrip LXE is also a good choice and is also portable, so it's pretty versatile. You can find a good guide for gas grills on www.bestgasgrillsguide.net; but if more specifically, you may find the perfect option for you on the best gas grills under $200 and $500.


----------



## demosthenes9 (Mar 12, 2014)

dward51 said:


> Watch craigslist and other similar sites in your area.  You can often find great deals on Weber gas grills there.
> 
> I finally got my Weber Summit 670 stainless (their top of the line model) for 33 cents on the dollar from a guy who was moving 5 states away and did not want to pay to ship it (it's very heavy). Had all the options, rotisserie and cover, etc...  Yes, it was more money than you are talking about, but their more modestly priced gas models are often seen in your price range in my area in perfect condition.  You can also find ones in need of repair and Weber has every part still in stock.  It's not unheard of for someone to pick up a Weber needing some TLC for
> 
> ...


I'm all about picking Weber's up on Craigslist.  Have rehabbed around 10 of them in the last couple of years, and it's very easy to do as long as it's just the guts that need work.    Have an 8 year old Weber Genesis Silver A sitting out back and waiting for some love and attention.  Picked it up for $75, and that included a cover in decent condition as well as 2 empty propane tanks.   It even had porcelain cast iron grates.  The only thing I need to do is clean it with some degreaser and replace the flavorizer bars.  Total out of pocket when all is said and done will be around $140 and it will last for 10+ years.


----------



## frog1369 (Mar 12, 2014)

I've had really good luck with UniFlame grills, they're backed by Blue Rhino the LP gas company.  The one I have now is a four burner that is about eight years old.  I keep it outside but mostly covered when not in use but it has seen weeks of uncovered in summer.  This year I'm replacing the heat deflectors and adding Grill Grates, investing about $200, figure that's way cheaper than going new again.  The grill was around $250 new, is stainless except for some of the frame that is powder coated steel.  If it ever gets beyond repair or I can't get parts I would probably lean toward saving up for a Weber, but like I said, for the use I got out of it I definitely got my money's worth on the UniFlame.  http://www.uniflame.com/BRWEB/


----------



## thunder71 (Mar 12, 2014)

I'll add to the Weber list of recommendations... I have 3 now and love them! My latest is a Weber Genesis, LOVE IT!!!.

The Spirit might be in your price range, or look on Craigslist... some great deals can be had, just depends on your needs, but I'd recommend at 3 burner for more versatility if you can swing it.


----------



## demosthenes9 (Mar 12, 2014)

Deleted----

Duh, should have looked at the post date of the OP


----------



## stokinsmokebbq (Sep 2, 2014)

Im in the market for a new gas grill i had my eye on the Brinkmann Medallion 5-Burner Propane Gas Grill in Copper anybody have any opinions on this item or recommend something on the same scale as a 5 burner grill thanks


----------



## jwiley86 (Sep 2, 2014)

The Brinkmann is alright, pretty average but the materials used are not of the highest quality, prone to get damaged easily. I think for the same category of having 5 burners and under $500 budget, you should take a look at Dyna-Glo 5 Burner gas grill. I think this one will be a better choice for you and it's actually slightly cheaper than the Brinkmann.


----------



## stokinsmokebbq (Sep 9, 2014)

Dyna glo is new to me im gunna google it right now. Thanks for the input


----------



## theeavenger (Apr 25, 2016)

Can anyone answer this for me? I have a chuck wagon 6 burner gas grill, I notice if I use more than 3 burners that the fire goes down, is there a way too install another line for the propane so I can use all 6 burners and still have the high setting option?


----------



## smokinadam (Apr 25, 2016)

TheeAvenger said:


> Can anyone answer this for me? I have a chuck wagon 6 burner gas grill, I notice if I use more than 3 burners that the fire goes down, is there a way too install another line for the propane so I can use all 6 burners and still have the high setting option?


Have you changed your tank lately?  Alot of time the regulator causes this to occur. Most common fix is to disconnect and start grill to bleed lines. Reconnect grill and only turn the tank on a quarter the way. Lite the grill and turn all the burners on. Now you may turn your tank open all the way.


----------



## Ariful Islam (Oct 6, 2018)

*The 7 Best Gas Grills Under $500 to Buy in 2018*

When the weather gets warmer, the general inclination is to spend more time outdoors and what better way to do just that than with a gas grill? A gas grill can be set up in a yard area to entertain guests with a Sunday barbecue or even just a quick dinner for two on a weeknight.


----------



## Baguio (Nov 9, 2018)

For a better and effective BBQ experience, a 2 burner gas grill is the best choice


----------

